# Nosework Classes



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Can people who take nosework classes tell me a little bit about how they work, what you do, what you learn? I am particularly interested in what happens after the dogs have been successfully introduced to containers and interiors and know how to find odor.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

It probably depends on the classes/instructor a lot.

We have a round or two of 'primary' which is finding food. 1 session is containers/ interiors and the next vehicles/exteriors. Then repeat with odor. Then you can join the drop in classes.

Hank and I skipped the primary classes and started straight on odor.

We work different things- sometimes working really quick finds and sometimes working more difficult things. We do blind hides some. Test the dogs on more difficult things. I like doing that in classes because the instructor can make things easier if you need to. Work on getting the dog to stick at source, etc.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

We just did different types of hides every week. Usually interior or container, but vehicle and exterior hides when the weather was nice. Our instructor tried to mix it up so we were working on a different skill every week. You can probably figure out what some of those would be, but stuff like inaccessible hides, or distractions, large rooms vs small rooms, multiple hides vs single hides, blind hides, etc. Depends on the level of the dogs/handlers in the class.

The early classes are 6 weeks of searching for food only, then 6 weeks of food+odor. All of this is typically done in boxes (not ORT boxes, just regular cardboard boxes). Then 6 weeks of odor only with easy hides. Then I think dogs graduate into the intermediate class where they do more of the skill building type hides that I described above.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> It probably depends on the classes/instructor a lot.
> 
> We have a round or two of 'primary' which is finding food. 1 session is containers/ interiors and the next vehicles/exteriors. Then repeat with odor. Then you can join the drop in classes.
> 
> ...


My experience was very similar to this. Two sets of classes on finding food, then two sets of classes starting with food+odor moving on to just odor at the pace of the dog. All elements are introduced by the end of the first two set of classes. After the four foundation classes you can join the travel classes.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Once the dogs are beyond the basics here we just do different kinds/locations of hides.

Or if a trial or similar is coming up we will specifically practice for that with blind hides or what have you.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks guys! I have never taken an in-person class and was having a hard time picturing them.

Where are the non-working dogs when the searches are happening? Crated?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ours are with their handlers in the same room (or next room if it's a blind hide) but I know most places crate them.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

trainingjunkie said:


> Where are the non-working dogs when the searches are happening? Crated?


The woman I trained with was very strict about other dogs. They could only be crated in the building if they were completely silent. Even then she strongly discouraged it and preferred people to keep dogs in their car. Both locations she trains are very safe and isolated, so you can easily leave a car running, leave windows down, etc.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

trainingjunkie said:


> Thanks guys! I have never taken an in-person class and was having a hard time picturing them.
> 
> Where are the non-working dogs when the searches are happening? Crated?


I was in the first set of classes my instructor taught, was working towards her CNWI which she earned at the end of our foundations classes. So what she did then and what she does now I'm not sure if they are the same, it evolved even as we went through the classes. At the start she had crates set up for all the dogs and covers for the crates. Quickly discovered that most dogs aren't going to chill out quietly while handlers watched other dogs run. For some it was crate anxiety, for others (like Jubel) it was "but I want to have fun too!" Stuff kongs/chews would keep him quiet as long as they lasted but NOTHING lasts long with Jubel. 

We quickly moved on to each handler pair having their own isolated space where they could see the other teams work but their dogs were visually blocked from the other dogs. A combination of half walks, short chain linked fence barriers, and x-pens covered with sheets. The x-pens were great for easily being set up outside for exterior/vehicle hide. Keeping your dog in your car was also an option for exterior/vehicle hides. I did have to keep Jubel occupied with games, hidden treats, etc between hides or he'd bark at me... he expects to work the entire hour if we are in a class, sitting around and waiting was not acceptable. He does much better waiting in the car thankfully and that is where he waits during travel classes. Always take him out to potty first then wait our turn in the car... maybe walk around a bit more if I've brought a foster dog along just to hang out.

I'll PM you my instructors youtube channel if you want to see videos of what our classes (foundations mostly) are like.


----------

